# Just took the Socionics test.....



## Divine Giver (Oct 24, 2016)

Salutations to all!!

I started my personality journey with MBTI, where I took 12 tests overall and they all came up INFJ, and after reading the INFJ description definitely resonated *100%* with it's description.

I just heard about Socionics so thought I would take that test too. I took 3 tests and they all came back INFP...hmm, i thought to myself.,...... or more specifically IEI-Fe.... with still the same "hmm..." 

I don't know enough about Socionics to judge or compare to MBTI,.. but do my results make sense or was my Socionics test off somehow?

If someone knowledgeable in this area is willing to help out a noob (me), and shed some insightful light or possibly some recommended links for IEI-Fe I would be hugely appreciative.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm really no expert either, but IEI is INFp in socionics, which is basically the equivalent to MBTI INFJ. In socionics the p and the j are reversed for introverts, meaning that IEI=INFp=INFJ. EII (INFj) is the socionics equivalent of INFP in MBTI. And even still, many INFJs get EII in socionics as well, so socionics is not a direct equivalent to MBTI. It's kind of confusing, lol.


----------



## Divine Giver (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you for the info.

Things are starting to make sense now. :tongue:


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

IEI is the Socionics NiFe type. Socionics and MBTI functions partially correlate. The system is constructed differently, and subtypes make it more confusing.

Socionics is about cognition, how energy and information flow through your mind to reach conclusions and so forth. MBTI is about behavior. I think it is normal for Socionics and MBTI type to not necessarily be the same. Like, I know a clear INFP who is IEE in Socionics, because her cognition, her brain's energy flow, requires a lot of external data to be going on to keep occupied. She displays clear need for intuitive information input to keep her brain active, and if things get too quiet she shuts down. But socially (behaviorally), she displays clear signs of introversion with people and matches all of the INFP stereotypes.

So you may be IEI and INFJ, or you may be INFJ and something else. The systems are talking about different things. If you believe you use Ni in MBTI, in Socionics you could be Ni, sure. You could also be Fi. Would you say you are more of a Rational or an Irrational person in terms of how you take in information? That's a big question, I know. I can provide definitional links to these concepts if you need them.

Basically, INFJs are IEIs something like 60-70% of the time, because they are both attempts to describe roughly the same sort of person. But people are complex.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

No correlation is correct. 
Might be worth noting that I commonly got the Infj result with MBTI but I am not an IEI. I think it's better to learn Socionics instead of relying on tests, if you are willing. Tests are only reliable with MBTI because it's far more simple than Socionics.


----------

